# Any English Speaking support groups in Amsterdam, The Netherlands?



## UniCarlton

Hi

Just wondering if anyone knows of an existing social anxiety support group in Amsterdam?
If not, anyone interested in setting one up?

Would love to hear from you 
I am an English speaking expat, living here for the past 4 years.


----------



## CarlaBlah

Hello, this post is almost two years old, but if anyone wants to make a support group for SA in Amsterdam, I am up for it - couldn't find any around here


----------



## crisa

CarlaBlah said:


> Hello, this post is almost two years old, but if anyone wants to make a support group for SA in Amsterdam, I am up for it - couldn't find any around here


Hello there! I'm also interested in setting up a group in Amsterdam, shall we join forces?


----------



## Confidence2

Hi there,

Also looking for a anxiety support group in Amsterdam. It will be great to have a joint forces to setup one... count me in!.


----------



## FloatingBird

Hello! I live in the hague and am also very interested!


----------



## michaelgroves

I live in den haag but count me in


----------



## Moonshadow2

I live in Flevoland area. Count me in


----------



## tulsiflower

*social anxiety support group in Amsterdam The Netherlands*

If anybody is interested in forming a social anxiety support self help group in Amsterdam, The Netherlands, we could meet in the week from the 31st of August in Amsterdam.


----------



## themindisyourtemple

Hi guys, I will be moving to Amsterdam in the middle of Aug for a school program. I have been working on a CBT program on my own for 6 months. It has been really helpful, I am at the behavioural part in the program, and engaging in group meetings would be very helpful. Has anybody else been working on a CBT program? We should definitely meet and work toward overcoming SA together. I will be living near the centre of Amsterdam.


----------



## themindisyourtemple

Any locals in Amsterdam willing to take the lead? Find a place to meet and post a time and date? 

thanks..


----------



## tulsiflower

Hi,
I should say I am 60 years old. I think maybe the age difference is too big. On the other hand, I would like to know about the CBT-program that you found helpful.
I am reading "The anxiety toolkit" and I find it helpful.
Maybe we can meet across the age range. What do you think?


----------



## themindisyourtemple

Hello, 

I have been working throgh the CBT program by Dr. Thomas A Richards. I have been going through the therapy on my own, and can honestly say it has helped me. I have tried many different approaches in order to beat SA, and all have failed. This is the first time I feel like I am on the right track. I definitely recommend it, but it takes a lot of work and persistence.


----------



## shewshew

Hey there,

I am going through the same therapy. But I only just started. Have you managed to meet?


----------



## eschowdhury

*Support group in Amsterdam*

Hi guys! I thought I'd revive this thread to see if anything ever came of this group. I moved to Amsterdam a month ago to start my bachelors degree and would also be looking to join a support group for social anxiety.


----------



## ora12

I would like to join too. I live in Rotterdam but i i can manage to join.


----------

